# Lelit MaraX no pressure after filter installataion



## Proov

Hello,

I have a strange problem on my Lelit MaraX. I bought it 10 months ago, i always used a resin filter (the big one: MC747 plus). Last month i tried to remove it and use Volvic instead to try if the shots taste better. Everything worked as expected, i noticed a subtle improvement in taste.

Today i wanted to backflush it, so i finished the Volvic first, put back the resin filter into the water tank and filled it with tap water. But since i did this, i get no pressure at all. The pump start, i can hear it like usually but the pressure gauge shows zero bar. I tried to push the micro button behind the lever, still stay at zero bar. I tried to remove the filter and fill the water tank with Volvic again, still nothing happens 

Very weird. Any idea ? I have a video but i speak french hihi. But you can see the problem ^^


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Proov - Welcome!

Try removing the tank and resitting it. Also, when you backflush, do you see water going into the drip tray? In other words, is the water going somewhere or is it not leaving the tank at all?


----------



## Doram

Proov said:


> Very weird. Any idea ? I have a video but i speak french hihi. But you can see the problem ^^


 Does the water tank in the video have any water in it? (I looks empty, but the water LED is solid, so maybe I didn't see properly?)

I never used the filter so don't know for sure, but I think you need to soak it in water before using it. Did you do that? Maybe it had air in it and now you have an airlock in the system? Did you try filling the tank with water and running the pump (lifting the lever, without a blind basket) for 20-30 seconds to see if you can get rid of the air and water starts coming out of the group? If neither of these things help - wait for @DavecUK to rescue you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Doram - I thought the same. I think the obvious question to ask is (as you mentioned anyway) "If you lift the lever, without any basket or portafilter in the group, does water come out?"

@Proov - ^^^^


----------



## DavecUK

@Proov I think the system is airlocked...when you put the filter in I think it may have been dry and airlocked the system.



Remove any filter


fill the tank completely


Remove the portafilter


raise the lever to get water flowing through the group


----------



## Proov

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Proov - Welcome!
> 
> Try removing the tank and resitting it. Also, when you backflush, do you see water going into the drip tray? In other words, is the water going somewhere or is it not leaving the tank at all?


 I have some water but not too much, i didnt want to waste any Volvic hihi ^^



MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Doram - I thought the same. I think the obvious question to ask is (as you mentioned anyway) "If you lift the lever, without any basket or portafilter in the group, does water come out?"
> 
> @Proov - ^^^^


 Yes i have some water in the blind filter or if remove the portafilter, i see some steam and a bit of water.



DavecUK said:


> @Proov I think the system is airlocked...when you put the filter in I think it may have been dry and airlocked the system.
> 
> 
> 
> Remove any filter
> 
> 
> fill the tank completely
> 
> 
> Remove the portafilter
> 
> 
> raise the lever to get water flowing through the group


 Thank you Dave, i hope it will fix the problem  i just switched on the MaraX to try it  i'll be back soon (with good news i hope ahah)


----------



## Proov

Well, it didnt fix the problem, how long i have to raise the lever? i read on home-barista that i have maybe to purge everything to remove the air in the system ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

If you have an airlock, you need to prime the circuit again. Keep the lever up for approx. 1 minute. If no water comes out, wait another 2 minutes and try again.

Don't let the pump run for too long otherwise you risk burning it.

Also, make sure the tank itself does not have any blockages at the bottom so the water can actually leave the tank.


----------



## DavecUK

@Proov There is only 3 things it can be, because in your video, you don't mention any other symptoms:



Air in the brew circuit


Pump Failed


Autofill solenoid jammed in the boiler fill position (that would be obvious within a very short time, so I don't think it's this)


Occams razor applies


----------



## Proov

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you have an airlock, you need to prime the circuit again. Keep the lever up for approx. 1 minute. If no water comes out, wait another 2 minutes and try again.
> 
> Don't let the pump run for too long otherwise you risk burning it.
> 
> Also, make sure the tank itself does not have any blockages at the bottom so the water can actually leave the tank.


 How do i prime the circuit ? by simply keep the lever up during a certain amount of time ? I have some water but a little quantity (but more steam than when everything worked well). i'll do an another video tomorow to show you.



DavecUK said:


> @Proov There is only 3 things it can be, because in your video, you don't mention any other symptoms:
> 
> 
> 
> Air in the brew circuit
> 
> 
> Pump Failed
> 
> 
> Autofill solenoid jammed in the boiler fill position (that would be obvious within a very short time, so I don't think it's this)
> 
> 
> Occams razor applies


 Ok, and to remove the air in the circuit, the only way is to prime the circuit like @MediumRoastSteam said ? I'll try it tomorow 

Thank you guys


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Proov - yes. You want the pump to pump water through the circuit.

but first, please check that water is actually getting to the pump as I said. I.e: make sure the tank outlet is not obstructed in any way.


----------



## Proov

I tried this morning to prime the circuit with the lever up for 2 minutes, but same outcome: 0 bars (or 0,5 bars). I actually have some water that goes to the group, I have already wasted 1 quart of the water tank ^^ (i'll record a video this evening to show you). Is there an efficient way to check the tank outlet is not obstructed in any way ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Keep the lever up for approx. 1 minute. If no water comes out, wait another 2 minutes and try again.
> 
> Don't let the pump run for too long otherwise you risk burning it.


 @Proov - I'll quote my own post. You'll damage the machine if you keep ignoring advice 🙂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Proov said:


> , I have already wasted 1 quart of the water tank ^^


 You need to think about this pragmatically. We already mentioned this, but your answers don't seem to follow what it's asked of you. Sorry to be direct, btw, I'm just trying to help.

So, this is what we know:

- You said that 1/4 of the water in the tank has been wasted. 
- You said "I actually have some water that goes to the group"
- When asked if water entered the drip tray you said "I have some water but not too much"

You need to ask yourself where that 1/4 of the water in the tank has gone. It is either overfilling the service boiler (steam boiler), gone into the drip tray or very little is tricking via the group/venting, or it's under the machine.

If it's overfilling the steam boiler, it would be under the drip tray - but, based on your video, I don't think that's happening.

My vote is that you have an obstruction on the outlet of the tank, and I am assuming that 1/4 of water has ended up in the group.


----------



## Proov

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You need to think about this pragmatically. We already mentioned this, but your answers don't seem to follow what it's asked of you. Sorry to be direct, btw, I'm just trying to help.
> 
> So, this is what we know:
> 
> - You said that 1/4 of the water in the tank has been wasted.
> - You said "I actually have some water that goes to the group"
> - When asked if water entered the drip tray you said "I have some water but not too much"
> 
> You need to ask yourself where that 1/4 of the water in the tank has gone. It is either overfilling the service boiler (steam boiler), gone into the drip tray or very little is tricking via the group/venting, or it's under the machine.
> 
> If it's overfilling the steam boiler, it would be under the drip tray - but, based on your video, I don't think that's happening.
> 
> My vote is that you have an obstruction on the outlet of the tank, and I am assuming that 1/4 of water has ended up in the group.


 Nah dont be sorry it's fine. I'm french so i dont speak very well in english, i try to describe as much as possible, but this is very technical, i can miss some things  Anyway, thanks for helping 🙏

Tomorow i'll have all the time i need to do more tests and to find if i have an obstruction between the water tank and the pump. I also bought a 60ml syringe today, maybe it will help if i dont find any obstruction ?


----------



## Proov

Hello, some news 

i'me sure there is no obstruction. I checked everything from the water tank to the pump. I also removed the limestone in the flex pipe to be sure.

I injected some water into the pump with a 60ml syringe, evrything comes out in the drip tray.

So it might be the pump ? all the flex pipe on the top of the machine are empty. Is it normal ?


----------



## DavecUK

@Proov If everything comes out of the expansion valve which leads to the drip tray it would indicate the pump is making over 9 bar.

Fill the tank, run the pump against a blind filter...is water coming out of the little pipe that leads into the drip tray and filling up the drip tray. Do just this test and nothing else...then report back. Do a video is you can, upload to youtube as unlisted and link here.


----------



## Proov

Hello @DavecUK Here is the video 

No water comes out of the drip tray 😕


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

It seems that the pump is not sucking any water (see 0:44) or very little. I'm not sure how water ends at the group though. Maybe it's sucking very little water.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

So, if you do exactly that, and, with a syringe (tank in place, exactly as is) push water through the tank outlet, does anything change? Almost trying to boot strap the pump. I don't even know if that's possible.

also, to make sure, is the tank letting water out for sure (0:50, that red pin in the centre)? I'm honestly baffled. Other than that, I could only think it's the pump. But on a 10 month machine, it's unlikely.

To rule out the tank, you could undo the other end of this tube and submerge directly into the bottle of Volvic. If that works, then you know where your problem is.









there's a really nice picture of the whole setup here:



http://imgur.com/nn8FJhL


So, you could try disconnecting the hose from the tank and have that hose sucking water from somewhere else.

link obtained from:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55806-mara-x-redirect-opv-discharge-water-from-drip-tray-to-re-use-%E2%80%93-easy-mod-instructions-with-pics/?do=embed&comment=822873&embedComment=822873&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Proov

i dont think it's the water tank, when i unplugged the flex pipe (water tank side), all the water cames out (pretty fast lol).

I already tried to do like this video :






But it did nothing, the presure gauge hasn't moved  But maybe i have to do it more ?

The machine is still on warranty. I think i'll send it back this week ^^


----------



## DavecUK

I think contact the vendor...it may well be the pump has either failed or is blocked, hard to think what else it can be to be honest. Changing the pump is very easy and rather than risk transportation, it may be something they ask you if you want to try.



If it was a blockage in the group, it would be filling the drip tray


the pressure needle isn't moving at all really


----------



## Proov

Two more videos 

1. No water tank :






I said previously that everything cames out into the drip tray with the syringe but this time, it looks like no 🤔

Thanks for helping guys 🙏


----------



## Doram

Proov said:


> Two more videos
> 
> 1. No water tank :


 In your first video just above (no water tank, and the tube is in a tub of water), water is coming out of the group, right? Did you try the same with a blind filter?

If no pressure is building up, this would indicate that the pump is not pushing hard enough to build pressure, or there is a leak of pressure somewhere, or the manometer isn't connected properly and not giving a correct read? Just guessing here. Let's see what @DavecUK and @MediumRoastSteam say.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Proov - I think it's quite clear now that the pump is not pushing water through. There's some water coming out of the group, but it's very poor. Pressure should not register, so that's fine, because there's nothing to build pressure against, like coffee or blind filter.

also, does the boiler refill work?

- turn machine on, let it warm up;
- turn machine off;
- open the hot water tamp and draw 200ml of water;
- turn the machine back on: the sensor will detect the boiler needs refilling, and will fill up the boiler. Time how long the pump runs for. Should be no more than 15 seconds, or thereabouts.

if that fills up, then you might have a blockage somewhere, potentially after the auto fill solenoid.

You could disconnect the high pressure line and see if water gets pumped through there too. If water comes out at a good rate from there, then it's not the pump. But, if the test above (boiler fill up) passes, then you can almost be sure it's not the pump. 
As @DavecUK and @Doram said, it's likely to be the pump. I'd contact your retailer and let them resolve the problem. I bet it's the pump. 👍









edit: now thet I look at that image, it's very likely to be the pump, as, even if there was a blockage, pressure would most likely build up with a blind filter basket, as the manometer is before the fill solenoid. Moreover, as mentioned earlier on, on my previous post, it looked like there was not a lot of water being drawn from the source anyway, suggesting it is "fecked" (technical term).

good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## DavecUK

I think the pump might be (technical term follows) *fecked.*

See if the retailer will send you a replacement pump, it's super easy to fit....your 80% of the way there already.


----------



## Proov

Hello @DavecUK

I called the technician from the retailer, he was pretty confident about an injector issue (see attached). So i removed and cleaned it (to see through the little hole). But it didn't change anything  He also said that the MaraX pump is very good, almost impossible to block. It can start and run with air inside, no problem. In the end, he wasnt able to say what's wrong. DHL comes tomorow to get the machine. I'll post when i'll have some news


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Proov - if it was the injector issue you'd see pressure building up and you'd see water entering the drip tray. Remember, if the water is pumped, it needs to end up somewhere. It's not ending up in the group (or very little is) and it's not ending up in the drip tray via the OPV. IMO, the water is not going past the pump, at all.


----------



## Proov

Hi guys, some News from the retailer, they replaced the pump (Olab Silent Green model K09342) by a Ulka EX5. What do you think of this ? The Olab isn't supposed to be better ?


----------



## DavecUK

@Proov

This is the correct pump (I have a few of them)...the Ulka will be much noisier. Perhaps the retailer didn't have any in stock, but you should ask them to send you the right pump, so you can fit it yourself later. The Lelit pump also costs a lot more.

The correct Lelit pump is



quieter


has that nice gradual ramp that gives such a great shot


----------



## Proov

Thanks @DavecUK 🙏 i'll ask them


----------



## Proov

MaraX is back and fully operationnal  the retailer message (Google translated) :



> Group nozzle replacement (split on receipt). Pump replacement (cause of low water flow and lack of pressure). Tests all functions ok. CAUTION: presence of lime in the group's hydraulic circuit (heat exchanger, shaft) as well as at the boiler valve outlet (dismantling and cleaning because of a slight leak). Be sure to adapt or even increase the filtration level of the water used for the machine.


 I did not disassemble the machine to check the pump, but I feel like I am losing a lot of water&#8230; i lose 100ml in the drip tray when doing a ~35g expresso (at 9,5 bars) 😨 maybe the OPV is set too high ? i dont think it's normal.

I ordered the 2 parts yesterday to do the OPV mod 😁


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Proov said:


> i lose 100ml in the drip tray when doing a ~35g expresso (at 9,5 bars)


 Don't know the exact numbers, but, the lower the pressure, the more water will end up in the drip tray. OPV mod is a wise modification.


----------



## Proov

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Don't know the exact numbers, but, the lower the pressure, the more water will end up in the drip tray. OPV mod is a wise modification.


 Yes indeed 👌 i'll increase a bit the OPV to 9,5+

can't wait to do the mod 😁


----------



## DavecUK

@Proov Having the wrong pump also increases that flow into the drip tray, as well as being noisier.



> Group nozzle replacement (split on receipt).


 I've no idea what this means....


----------



## Proov

> Remplacement gicleur de groupe ( fendu à réception )


 original in french 😅


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Proov said:


> original in french 😅


 Yeah, I though it was the gliceur - think it best translates to "jet" in this context. 👍


----------

